# Have to have a CT scan from neck to hip tomorrow...



## keebler

It's me again.







I saw my doc today and he's still not sure what's going on, so he's ordered a CT scan of my chest, abdomen and pelvis - I've had a nagging cough for several months after having a cold, and chest pain, on top of the GI symptoms so he wants to be sure there isn't anything hiding out, I guess. Had a chest x-ray and heart monitoring at the E.R. a few months ago when the chest pain started and those results were fine. Anyway, I have to be there at 11:15 tomorrow. When I called them, they said it would be using both IV and oral contrast. Great.Have any of you had this test with oral contrast? I'm not sure if it's barium or the iodine contrast (forgot to ask) but the woman told me over the phone that I'd have to drink about 1,000 ml of it (so I wonder if it's barium). But she did say that it could cause diarrhea, and I thought barium was constipating, so I don't know what it is that I'll have to drink.I, of course, am worried about feeling nauseated and/or vomiting from the oral contrast. And, when I'm anxious, I tremble terribly (like I'm freezing cold) and I doubt they could do the test if I'd be shaking that badly. Grrr. I did ask about taking Xanax before I arrive and she said I could take it an hour before I get there, but I don't know how much it will really help other than making me sleepy if I have to be arrive an hour before the scan and will be drinking a bunch of ####. I really want these tests over with!


----------



## BQ

Hey Keebler...If it is what I had (which it certainly sounds like it) The test is a snap. REALLY.. so calm yourself.I had a CT scan where I had to drink a wee bit, like 4oz cups, every few minutes for like an hour. (This is why you probably have to show up an hour before the test itself.) They gave it just a lil at a time, so it was _really_ do-able. It was some sort of barium mixture but no where as thick as I expected. It was kinda less thick than even a milk shake. Taste wasn't terrible either. I mean I wouldn't "order" it out or anything.. lol but it certainly wasn't all that bad at all.Once I drank that for an hour.. they took me right back. I got up on a table by the scanner and laid down. The tech in there started an IV real quickly and told me to expect to feel a slight flush (like feel a little warm feeling) for a second or two. And she wasn't kidding.. it was only a matter of seconds. Then I had to lay still for it seemed like all of a minute... if that. It was only an abdominal in my case. But it was wicked quick. I think I asked her like 3 times, "Is that IT???!!" And she said "Yup." LOLDrinking the stuff was the longest portion of the whole test>>> by FAR.So don't worry about having to lay still for very long... it is a _quickie_ test. And I had NO immediate diarrhea from the drink. It is barium which IS very constipating... Why she told you it could cause diarrhea is they put a mild laxative agent in it so you can clear that barium out of your body more easily.. that's all. But it wasn't like immediate D or anything... (and trust me I had it done when I was REAL sick) so don't worry.You'll do fine really.. It is a very non-invasive and easy test.Keep us posted!BQ


----------



## keebler

BQ - Thanks for the reply.







I called earlier about it with a few questions and the woman on the phone confirmed that it was barium I'd be drinking. Like 1,000ml! I can't even drink a 32 oz. of something I LIKE in an hour.







I told her I may have trouble getting it all down and she said they just ask that you do the best that you can. I really, really hope it doesn't nauseate me. I flush already when I panic from feeling sick, so flushing from the iv contrast would be fun on top of that. I tremble so badly when I feel sick (from panicking about it) that they wouldn't be able to do the scan... plus I'd be feeling horrible. lolI didn't ask her how long I'd have to lie there. Some of the places in my city still use the older machines that take like 45 minutes, so I don't know if it will be one of those or one of the quick ones.Plus, I had really gross bm this afternoon after I got home and still feel like I could go more. This may be TMI but it weirded me out. It was watery, then runny, then runny with solids. And, when I turned around to look (always do with IBS, heh), it was bright orange-y yellow with a bit of floaty, spongy stool on top. Ew! What the ####? Is that like a fatty stool or something? I sometimes get yellow fluid with and IBS diarrhea attack (usually mine is IBS-C) but I've not seen the orange. Gross. So now I'm worried about why I had such weird poo (could be only drinking Ensure for like 4 days, or from carrots I had 5 or 6 days ago, or maybe orange coloring from Metamucil, I guess) AND about feeling yucky for the test... AND having diarrhea when I go in! Grrr. I hadn't had a bm in nearly a week, so I'm glad I went but that was just freakish.I know I sound terribly negative and I'm trying not to assume it will be horrible. I just worry about these things. And, of course, if the test will show anything serious.


----------



## BQ

Keebler


> I just worry about these things.


Yeah.. I noticed. Try this..... really.... think about the following questions:What if you *don't* have trouble drinking the stuff?What if you *don't* feel any nausea at all?What if you *don't* tremble?What if you *don't* panic?Do you really want to spend all night worrying about this? I bet NOT. So.. read the link I will give you below about the CT scans you will have. Knowledge is power.Then.. for the love of Mike...Have some confidence in yourself woman! This is a walk in the park that you CAN do. (I mean you did really well with the EGD right? There is NO... as in none, as in nada.. reasons to think that you won't do well with this!)Now realize that the Scanning itself takes like seconds. You may have to lie there a bit til they check stuff out.. but the scan itself is seconds. AND..they even have straps to help you hold yourself still.You'll be fine... believe it.Here's the link:http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/sitemap/mo...as.cfm?modal=CTBy the way this a great site for info on any radiological tests.Let us know how you do.And sleep WELL! BQ


----------



## keebler

Well, I had my CT yesterday. I didn't eat or drink, etc. Had to stop by my piercer on the way to get a plastic retainer for the test. I brought with me a bottle of water (for afterward), a book, my wonderful boyfriend's PSP and said wonderful boyfriend. Voiced my concerns about freaking out to the nurse who prepped me on the procedure and made me sign my life away. She brought me a huge, purple plastic cup with chilled vanilla barium and a straw. Yay. I was already nauseated from being nervous and not eating but I tried to imagine that it was a vanilla milkshake. Took a few tentative sips and found that it was nowhere near as disgusting as I feared it would be. So I drank some more and settled back on the vinyl sofa with the PSP. Within a few minutes, I started feeling like I had a lead ball sitting in my stomach and cramping up some. I figured it was just because the barium was 'heavy' and that it would pass. It didn't pass. And by the time it had, I tried drinking a bit more, only for the feeling to come right back again. I was starting to feel nauseated. I tried letting my stomach settle again but it just wouldn't. By this time, I was well into my hour-long drinking period and had barely managed to get 4oz (I'm guessing) down. I wondered if it was an anxiety response or perhaps the fact that I'd barely eaten any solid food in days (living on Ensure, mostly). I was getting shaky and I knew I had to figure out how to handle it. I knew, without a doubt, that I wasn't going to be able to drink enough of the barium to do a damned thing for the scan so I decided that I would try to drink more anyway. I had to make a judgment call - was it better to try to drink a bunch more of the barium and freak out, therefore making it impossible to be scanned due to the horrible trembling or try as much barium as I comfortably could and get the scan anyway (since I was having IV contrast, too). It made the most sense to try to be calm for the scan so I ended up drinking very little of the barium required.The nurse who came to get me wasn't happy about it but said they would do the scan anyway (who knows if the IV contrast will work well enough for them to find anything that could be abnormal). I was upset with myself for not being able to drink more and nervous about the IV contrast.The scan was quick, and the nurse turned out to be really nice (she has panic attacks, too!) and the IV contrast only made me feel hot, sort of weird and like I had peed myself.When I got home, I was feeling so down and angry with myself for failing to overcome something that frightens me. Plus, I worry the radiologist will miss something due to me being a neurotic pain in the butt! I'm trying not to feel bad about it but it really bugs me, and I know my doctor is going to have a fit when he learns how poorly I did with drinking the contrast. My stomach hurt for a good while yesterday evening (which makes me question whether or not the sick stomach was anxiety or not since it didn't go away soon after the test). I drank two 16 oz. bottles of water within about 4 hours after the test, and two Ensure, and a bit more water last night trying to flush the IV contrast. Two Ensure today, and some rice and veggies, and about a bottle and a half of water so far. Not sure how much water I need to drink for flushing and how much Ensure counts as added fluids.I have an ultrasound on my gallbladder in the morning, which doesn't bother me. All these tests are really taking a toll on me, though, and I still feel sort of icky (probably from the IV contrast not being fully flushed yet). I just want to be better.Sorry such a long post... I can never say things in a short and sweet manner.







And, I'm feeling bummed.


----------



## BQ

Well Barium IS heavy... that's why it felt that way to your gut. But you did the best you could. And.. it's done now.Can't change the past.. only how you think about it. I'm sure you have done MORE than enough drinking to get that flushed enough out of your system.Hon, try to keeping your mind occupied with things _other than_ your gut & these tests. Get busy doing something or reading something etc...That will probably help you feel better too I bet.Keep us postedBQ


----------



## keebler

Thanks, BQ. It was hard for me, the barium. I did what I could and that's all I can do. Just don't want them to miss something because of it! I think I finally flushed the rest of the dye last night. I don't feel anywhere near so foggy and gross today, so I think part of it was the contrast.I will try to not worry too much about everything over the weekend. It's hard, waiting on test results. Had my ultrasound this morning, which was pretty quick. I kept looking at the monitor and thinking that I can't believe they can distinguish one thing from another - all looks like blobs to me!







I could see my gallbladder, I think, by the shape.Anyhow, the results for everything should be in by Tuesday, so all I can do is try to eat what I can handle and try not to worry. I do tend to try to stay mentally busy - I played a million and one 'escape the room' games these past few weeks. lol Anything to make my brain fully focus on something else. Reading, gaming, those sorts of things. And I'm lucky to have a boyfriend who talks more than I do, so between him and my friends, I nearly always have someone to talk to for distraction if I need it.Thanks for being so kind.







Neurotic people such as myself can be hard to listen to after a while!


----------



## BQ

So great that you will have all the results by Tuesday! That's only a few days away.Glad to hear your BF is so supportive (and talkative lol).So, any plans for the weekend?BQ


----------



## keebler

Well, the results _should_ be in by Tuesday (no guarantee) and even then, I'll have to get an appointment with the my doctor. His receptionist said to just wait to make the appointment until they actually _have_ the results since the labs aren't always so expedient. So, depending on how busy the doc is, it may be later in the week before I see him. We shall see.No big plans for the weekend, as I'm always tired these days. This past month and a half has been nearly unbearable with the fatigue I've been having, so I do well just to get laundry and housework done, and get to all of my appointments!







I'm missing out on my summer after waiting so long for it and it's a bummer. The weather is wonderful today - although it's so strange, how cool it's been this July. I'd like to visit my parents this weekend (and if I'm lucky, my nephews will be there), but am just going to see how things turn out.Right now, I'm thinking about playing some World of Warcraft. Doesn't take much energy (although on my bad days, I can barely even concentrate do that!) and it keeps my brain busy.How about you?


----------



## BQ

Well I won't be warring with any world craft whatever that is! lol I was warring with some laundry though & some cleaning too.







I have a cold right now so I'm feeling like a truck hit me. I love my son..... really... I do....but I wish he had given me something else besides a cold... lol He's young like you and keeps right on going while I'm laying here trying to keep me eyes open!I think part of it is I have been taking some echinacea to combat this thing and that always kicks my butt & I'm also using the Zicam. HOWever.. so far.... I am NOwhere near as congested as my son was at this point of his cold! So maybe I am winning SOME battle anyway!Hope you don't have too wait too terribly long then to hear your results. Also hope you get to see your folks and your nephews!BQ


----------



## keebler

LOL Warring with world craft, eh? World of Warcraft is on online role-playing game.







That tickled meI warred with house cleaning, myself, yesterday. I actually had some energy and today I feel gross. But, at least house is clean!I didn't make it over to see my dad this weekend. I thought about going today but I'm just feeling run down again. Played with the cats and went for a walk with the boyfriend and that was about the extent of it.I'm sorry you have a cold. Is it summer where you are? Summer colds seem to last forever! I don't have kids to give me colds but my nephews seem to do a good job of it at times (I was sick Christmas before last and they were all getting over it by then, lol). How old is your son? Usually a cold makes me just want to go to bed. I'm surprised that echinacea kicks your butt. I don't recall having many side effects from it although I'm not sure how much it actually helps kick my colds.







Maybe you ARE winning something since you aren't as congested as he was. Does the Zicam make you feel yucky? I've never taken it.I hope my results don't take too long, either. I wonder if I could get a disk of my CT scan? Not that I could tell anything by looking at it but I love seeing the inner workings of my body - providing that it's not because I have a gaping hole in myself or my insides hanging out







- it's neat.


----------



## BQ

Hi KeeblerSorry I had to go away for a day there. (Yup _with_ the lovely cold....) Son is 18. I take 2 echinacea a day while I'm in the midst of the cold sometimes 3 depending on the severity of it. And for me it almost feels like I'm on an antibiotic. Just knocks me flat a bit. Well so does the cold too. Howver I have taken to help prevent FROM getting things in the past and I get that same slight fatigue with it. But right now??? I'm worn.. trust me. lol Did loads of driving in the last two days.The Zicam I would recommend to _anyone_ with IBS that is having a cold. It is GREAT because I bypass the gut completely with it. It is administered via one's nose! And that has definitely helped me! So once cold season comes around your area.. I would get some in.(BTW it is summer here)About the CD disk, you might request the disk just to have it to show any other Doc's in the future. Also request copies of any written reports to keep on file.I hope you hear something on the diagnostics real soon! Let us know how you do.BQ


----------



## keebler

Hi, BQ.How's your cold now? Hopefully you're well on your way to recovery.







I'll have to remember Zicam if I get a cold this winter. I usually didn't get many colds but my nephews are little germ factories and it seems that they give me colds once or twice a year now. I had one in March, so we'll see if I make it to New Year's without another one. I do think I'll ask about the CD with my scans on it. I was thinking it would be good to have in case any other docs needed to see it.Called my doc on Tuesday morning and the receptionist said that they had been out of the office on Monday, so the doc probably hadn't had a chance to review the report yet. I asked when I should call back and she told me that she would call me if the doc found something in the report and needed to see me. I don't like that, so I'm going to call back tomorrow if I hear nothing. I don't like 'no news is good news' because I know how easily things can get lost in the shuffle. I'm trying to take it as a good sign, though, that they didn't call me quickly.We shall see how things pan out. In the meantime, my stomach is still acting crazy, and my main hard drive went insane which had me working on it for two days... and I got my monthly tormentor, so I've felt lovely this week. LOL


----------



## BQ

Hope you have gotten results by now. And yes I agree .. do not allow yourself to get lost in the shuffle!Hope you are feeling better!BQ


----------



## keebler

Thanks for the well wishes, BQ. I saw my GP today about my CT and u/s results. All the report stated as abnormal was a 4.2x4.6cm ovarian cyst and a moderate volume of fluid in my cul-de-sac, which the radiologist noted as being the possible result of a ruptured cyst (although he said the cyst MAY have ruptured, not that it has). I have an appointment with my GYN in a few weeks for my annual, so my GP faxed the CT report to her office. The radiologist recommended a follow-up u/s on my ovary in a few months to see what the cyst is doing. The report didn't specify what type of cyst it is other than to say that it's unilocular (having only one chamber), so I have no idea yet if it's a simple cyst or endometrial (which is possible, considering that my GYN has suspected endo for several years), or something solid. My GP said it could account for some of the abdominal symptoms I've been having, but that they could be caused in part by stress and IBS.I'm going back on my Lexapro and I'll see how that goes. I'm relieved, but at the same time, I still have niggling worries about them missing something. I'm trying to just chill out and stop driving myself crazy worrying about health problems! And I want to know what's up with the cyst, just to be sure. I'm sure my GYN can tell me more about it.I'm still feeling cruddy most days, but hopefully I can stop worrying and perhaps that will help me to feel better! Thank you for all your support. How are you doing with your cold now?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Single chamber is usually the simple kind of cyst. I had some cysts in the breast and that they weren't one chambered was why they had to be biopsied. Luckily they just looked funny and didn't have anything funny going on.If it really looks like a cyst (they see the open area and can tell if it is one internal space or more than one) usually what they do is follow up a couple of months later. Most women will have at least one ovarian cyst during their life and most of them go away on their own without treatment.Hopefully you got enough results to help you relax a bit and worry never helps anything feel better.


----------



## BQ

KeeblerGreat to hear you got your results and they are definitive! And yes.. now hopefully at last you can relax some more and feel better!All the bestBQ


----------

